# Basilisks and sentinel questions.



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok I have two questions but I've put them in one thread so that I don't spam the forum 

Firstly, why is there such hate for bassies? To give you context I want to run a 3 Vendetta and Vet list and was looking for some anti-horde from the HS section.

Secondly, for smaller games I was thinking about using some outflanking sentinels, is this a good idea? Also what guns should I give them? I was thinking either Heavy Flamers or Multi-lasers for popping tanks on the back or side armour.

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Great ideas. Personally I love bassies, if it wasn't for the new kit as it is I'd buy more. People just prefer Leman Russ due to effectiveness vs horde, armour and no minimum range. Then again, parked back and protected bassies could be just as effective.

As for sentinels, go for it. I've run the same thing, using heavy flamers and auto cannons. Didn't kill tanks like I'd planned but at least distracted my opponent.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bassies, limited indirect range and HUGE minimum range, weak armour to expose when the enemy runs under that minimum forcing you to fire direct.

may as well pay the extra for a russ or get a manticore, still suffers from the same problems, but at least the few shots it does get plonk down more templates.

as for sentinels, well theres a reason my armoured battlegroup will have 6 of them, I really like them, especially with missile launchers


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If you're outflanking Sents then I suggest 3 all with Autocannon. Nice cheap weapon system that gives you 2 shots apiece, and with guard BS the more shots the better. Against Side/Rear armour S7 should be enough anyway. If you manage to immobilise something with them when they come on then it is mandatory that you follow it up by walking up to them and kicking them til they die! :biggrin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The basi can still direct fire so it is not totally helpless.
As for sentinels i have a pair with lascannons and HK missiles to come on and get a salvo on side or rear armor of something important.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

shaantitus said:


> The basi can still direct fire so it is not totally helpless.


please roll your armour 12 into my LOS, thank you kindly.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It's not that I hate Bassies but the other Artillery are more specialised, plus the min range is a pain..if firing them directly you might as well just take a Medusa - higher S & AP, plus can take BB's to remove AV14 from the board.

Scouting Sentinels are great, and outflanking 3 w/ AC's is a very reliable way to get side shots at transports etc.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> please roll your armour 12 into my LOS, thank you kindly.


As opposed to the AV12 Vendettas I'll have flying around? Besides I was going to take 3 with camo nets so will that be such a huge problem? Where I normally play the boards are 4x4 so minimum ranges are going to hurt me badly.

I do like Autocannons, how are Multi-lasers on sents?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd really only use them against Orks, where the extra shot vs infantry is nice and you only have to worry about AV10 trukks.

Autocannons let you penetrate AV12, which is significant as it tends to be the "default" side armour, and glancing on a 3+ vs AV10 is a lot nicer than on a 4+

On 4x4 boards I wouldn't even consider Basilisks. Ask if your opponent doesn't mind you using them as another Artillery piece instead?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Well if not bassies I'll need something else then. There is a fluff element that I haven't brought up yet. I'm basing this army off of the film "We Were Soldiers" so I wanted something to represent the artillery that was deployed a not far from the battlefield (hence the cam nets, they are actually just further away than I can show on the board).

What would be the best option for the list while still having the feel of a bassie?

Also, I think I'll go for the Autocannons


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Calamari said:


> What would be the best option for the list while still having the feel of a bassie?


If you want to keep the high strength shot the Medusa and Manticore are the two to consider , because the Griffon and Collossus are only S6..they do have other benefits though, namely 'no cover saves' for the Collossus and 'accurate bombardment' for the griffons, plus you can get 2 Griffons for the priice of one (almost).

The Medusa is only 'direct fire' though but doesn't have a min range, while the Manticore has a 24" mini range but multiple blasts (hopefully) and a longer range.

Me, I would go with the Manticore as it can switch to 'direct fire' within the 24" min range so it's more versatile than the Medusa.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Given that you're playing on 4x4 boards I would really shy away from anything with a minimum range, so that leaves you with the Bassie or the Medusa out of the "real" artillery, of which I would take the Medusa, because for 5 extra points you get something that is almost guaranteed to penetrate a Land Raider if it hits, at AP1, and failing that you get a Demolisher cannon with a longer range. Not too shabby.

Of course you could always just say "Fuck you" and deploy 3 Deathstrikes... :laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If av 12 is so weak when in LOS then how does the leaf blower work. It is all av 12 chimera chassis.
The alternative to the basi is the medusa. Again av 12 and direct fire. Besides, use cover to limit what has LOS to you.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

It really depends on whether you have your anti-tank covered, or if your artillery will be taking some of the load off...

If they're purely for anti-infantry work, I would recommend trying to squeeze in two squads of two griffons (a few more points than 2x bassie) on that small a board; then you won't need to worry about hordes!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Sethis said:


> and failing that you get a Demolisher cannon with a longer range. Not too shabby.


unless you take bunker busters, then you don't get a demolisher cannon with a longer range


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Uh, that's why I said "Failing that"...

Um. It means that if you do not have Option A then you always have Option B instead.

Or did you mean something else and I'm just not getting it?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Sethis said:


> Uh, that's why I said "Failing that"...
> 
> Um. It means that if you do not have Option A then you always have Option B instead.
> 
> Or did you mean something else and I'm just not getting it?


you didn't make the distinction clear enough, you just said "for 5 extra points you get something that is almost guaranteed to penetrate a Land Raider if it hits, at AP1, and failing that you get a Demolisher cannon with a longer range"
which made it sound like if you fail to pen the raider, or don't have one as a target, you can just fire basic shells instead


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> If av 12 is so weak when in LOS then how does the leaf blower work. It is all av 12 chimera chassis.
> The alternative to the basi is the medusa. Again av 12 and direct fire. Besides, use cover to limit what has LOS to you.


Having a vast sea of AV12 gives your opponent target saturation and allows you to provide cover with vehicles that popped smoke this turn.

Having a reasonable number of AV12 targets that are all high-priority renders av12 fragile.

AV12 isn't _fun_ to deal with, it's just very _possible_ to deal with, up until it's all that you can see.


----------

